#  >  > Computers Can Be Fun >  >  > Computer News >  >  Pirate Bay, EZTV Down

## Perota

The Pirate Bay, the Swedish file-sharing site best known for facilitating illegal media downloads over the past 11 years, was knocked offline Tuesday, with users complaining that the usually reliable site was unavailable for more than six hours. No reason for the downtime at thePirateBay.se could be immediately confirmed, though the outage coincided with another popular torrent site, EZTV, being inaccessible.

Pirate Bay, EZTV Down: Torrent Sites Offline For Prolonged Period Amid Increased Scrutiny Of Illegal Downloading

----------


## blue

SWEDISH POLICE RAID THE PIRATE BAY, SITE OFFLINE

Swedish Police Raid The Pirate Bay, Site Offline | TorrentFreak

Police in Sweden carried out a raid in Stockholm today, seizing servers, computers, and other equipment. At the same time The Pirate Bay and several other torrent-related sites disappeared offline. Although no official statement has been made, TF sources confirm action against TPB.

While it seems certain that The Pirate Bay has been targeted today, it was not the only casualty. Several other torrent related sites including EZTV, Zoink, Torrage and the Istole tracker are also down.

----------


## chassamui

Kickass still working this am.

----------


## Necron99

The pirates have a new holding page set up at thepiratebay.cr

----------


## Perota

How is the situation in Thailand regarding Torrents ? Has anybody been prosecuted so far for downloading movies or other copyrighted material ?

----------


## cnx37

> How is the situation in Thailand regarding Torrents ? Has anybody been prosecuted so far for downloading movies or other copyrighted material ?


Extreme - waiting time for court action - 23 years.

----------


## Humbert

> How is the situation in Thailand regarding Torrents ? Has anybody been prosecuted so far for downloading movies or other copyrighted material ?


They only prosecute people for lese majeste in LOS.

----------


## luckyjim

Torrent Day is still running well. I have invites if you need them.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> How is the situation in Thailand regarding Torrents ? Has anybody been prosecuted so far for downloading movies or other copyrighted material ?


Yes, they have executed at least a dozen people so far this year for downloading Miley Cyrus albums.

----------


## cnx37

> Originally Posted by Perota
> 
> 
> How is the situation in Thailand regarding Torrents ? Has anybody been prosecuted so far for downloading movies or other copyrighted material ?
> 
> 
> Yes, they have executed at least a dozen people so far this year for downloading Miley Cyrus albums.



Is that available on video?

----------


## boloa

> The pirates have a new holding page set up at thepiratebay.cr


Don't seem to be working but there are other torrent site to use  :Wink: 

The Top 30 Torrent Sites of 2014

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Perota
> ...

----------


## Bogon

> How is the situation in Thailand regarding Torrents ? Has anybody been prosecuted so far for downloading movies or other copyrighted material ?


They raided Panthip Plaza last year and around 300 pirated DVDs.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

I'm sure all the monks you see walking around in gangs of 3 or 4 pricing up the Ipads whilst playing on their smartphones are only there for religious purposes.

----------


## Gerbil

> Originally Posted by Perota
> 
> 
> How is the situation in Thailand regarding Torrents ? Has anybody been prosecuted so far for downloading movies or other copyrighted material ?
> 
> 
> Yes, they have executed at least a dozen people so far this year for downloading Miley Cyrus albums.


Far too lenient.


I assume the other defendants must have pleaded insanity?

----------


## mellow

ettv is good alternative for EZTV.

----------


## Necron99

Piratebay co founder says he's glad it's gone and doesn't care if it comes back up.
Said it's a shit site with bad code and now only cares about serving more and more ads. Says it's lost it's way and was never meant to be like this.

The Pirate Bay co-founder Peter Sunde slams download site after raids

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^Bit grumpy since he just got out of jail, and sold his part of the company long ago. Of course he believes it went to hell in a hand basket when he was no longer there to run it properly....

----------


## Perota

_"While there is still no sign of The Pirate Bay, another major torrent site is starting to recover following the police raid earlier this week. The popular TV-torrent distribution group EZTV is starting to upload new shows again as some of its servers come back online.
At the time of writing the main site is still offline. However, the upload bots are back in action and EZTV torrents are being uploaded again in other places such as Kickass.so and ExtraTorrent_."

https://torrentfreak.com/eztv-slowly...e-raid-141211/

----------


## Necron99

It's back up at Download music, movies, games, software! The Pirate Bay - The galaxy's most resilient BitTorrent site

----------


## BobR

> It's back up at Download music, movies, games, software! The Pirate Bay - The galaxy's most resilient BitTorrent site






BEWARE!  I think it's a fake Pirate Bay and one of those virus sites in which they want to sell you the solution.  I got this when I clicked "Borwse" to look at movies.  Obviously that's as far as I went.

----------


## harrybarracuda

BEWARE! I think you don't have an Ad Blocker installed.

----------


## BobR

^  Sometimes in ones zeal to be a jerk he makes himself look foolish, this one of yours from above was the same "_Yes, they have executed at least a dozen people so far this year for downloading Miley Cyrus albums."_

You've got the website information, call it up on your computer and then tell me I'm wrong.

----------


## blue

I don't think it is The Pirate Bay, maybe it's isohunts or some others content, in a pirate bay wrapper,  or something like that..

I uploaded some books and music before to TPB, and they don't show up on the search.

I switched my ad blocker off and when I browsed , had a redirect window open to a bookies site.
With admuncher back on, nothing naughty.

free here:
https://www.admuncher.com/

----------


## harrybarracuda

> ^  Sometimes in ones zeal to be a jerk he makes himself look foolish, this one of yours from above was the same "_Yes, they have executed at least a dozen people so far this year for downloading Miley Cyrus albums."_
> 
> You've got the website information, call it up on your computer and then tell me I'm wrong.


You're wrong. Why do you think I made the comment, you idiot?

It doesn't actually work mind you, just refreshes the home page.

thepiratebay.cr is not infected _per se_ (other than the usual infected torrents) but it is not completely restored either.

----------


## Bobcock

eztv back up.....

e z t v - p r o x y . c o m

----------


## Gerbil

^uh, what?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> ^uh, what?


Try .net

----------


## Patrick

Main Site is back up today :

https://eztv.it/search/

Patrick

----------


## Perota

KickassTorrents has lost access to its Kickass.so domain name and is  currently offline. The Somalian domain of the most-visited torrent site  on the Internet is now listed as "banned" by the .SO registry, forcing  the site's operators to find a new home.

*Update:* The KAT team informed TF that they are reverting back to Kickass.to.

https://torrentfreak.com/kickasstorr...eizure-150209/

----------


## Boon Mee

PB is up here:  Download music, movies, games, software! The Pirate Bay - The galaxy's most resilient BitTorrent site

----------


## pickel

The real one is here:

https://thepiratebay.se/

----------


## cyrille

^ That seems sometimes to be offline.

----------


## pickel

^
Worked fine for me the last few weeks.

----------


## rebbu

Proxies and mirrors for TPB. Follow the link and click the green checked sites for uninterrupted thievery.

https://proxybay.info/

----------


## Jesus Jones

Kick ass down ass well.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^Mine works fine.

----------


## boloa

> Kick ass down ass well.



Thats why Perota posted this link in his post #29 .....   http://kickass.to

  .so is down..........   .to is OK  :Smile:

----------


## Bobcock

Eztv.it currently working for me at eztv.ch

----------


## Jesus Jones

kickasstorrent.to worked fine yesterday.  But today I'm asked to sign up for a free account to access.  What's that all about?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> kickasstorrent.to worked fine yesterday.  But today I'm asked to sign up for a free account to access.  What's that all about?


FFS for the third time: KAT.PH

----------


## Davis Knowlton

I've been on Kickass.to all day (and every day) without any problems.

----------


## chassamui

Video > TV shows - TPB

http://kickass.to/tv/?field=time_add&sorder=desc

https://eztv.ch/

Use all of these daily for downloading TV. Easy enough to navigate from the kickass and PB links to movie/games/book downloads.

----------


## Jesus Jones

cnuts, just got a warning from Home Box Office for downloading Banshee!!

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^Where do you live? You seem to have a lot of problems with torrents. Are you in the police state of Amerika?

----------


## Jesus Jones

^Funny you mention that,  I have VPN Strong by reliable hosting.  The warning has come from them.  They suspended my account because of it.  

 Please note we have received a DMCA notification regarding the IP your VPN account uses. File sharing of copyright material is a violation of our Policies and USA Federal law.

We understand that computers can be infected with a virus and cause these kinds of complaints to be generated.

Please check your system for any software that could be causing this problem.


Currently Your account is suspended: vpn247 on vpn-sf91

You have more than 2 complaints on this week, your account was blocked. Please visit a customer area to get instructions on how to enable the service.


If you would like more information on the complaints received, you can view the complaint in the customer area.

Detailed information about DMCA Complaint:

-----BEGIN PGP SIGNED MESSAGE-----
Hash: SHA1

VIA EMAIL:Notice of Claimed Infringement via Email
CASE:186220576
DATE:2015-02-12T13 :27: 48Z

Dear Sir/Madam,

We are writing this message on behalf of HOME BOX OFFICE, INC. ("HBO").

We have received information leading us to believe that an individual has utilized the IP address XXXXXXXX at the noted date and time below to host and/or facilitate the downloading and/or streaming of content (listed below) in which HBO is the copyright owner and/or the owner of exclusive rights in such content (the "HBO Properties").  No one is authorized to exhibit, reproduce, transmit, or otherwise distribute HBO Properties without the express written permission of HBO, and the unauthorized distribution of HBO Properties constitutes copyright infringement.  This conduct may also violate the laws of other countries, international law, and/or treaty obligations.
The title in question is: Banshee

As the owner of the IP address, HBO requests that Video Monitoring Services of America immediately do the following:

1. Contact the subscriber who has engaged in the conduct described above and take steps to prevent the subscriber from further downloading or uploading HBO content without authorization; and
2. Take appropriate action against the account holder under your Abuse Policy/Terms of Service Agreement.

We have a good faith belief that use of the copyrighted materials described above is not authorized by the copyright owner, its agent, or the law.

We state, under penalty of perjury, that we are authorized to act on behalf of the owner of an exclusive right that is allegedly infringed.

This letter is not a complete statement of HBO's rights in connection with this matter, and nothing contained herein constitutes an express or implied wavier of any rights or remedies of HBO in connection with this matter, all of which are expressly reserved. 

We appreciate your assistance and thank you for your cooperation in this matter.  Your prompt response is requested.  

Any further enquiries can be directed to copyright@ip-echelon.com.  Please include this message with your enquiry to ensure a quick response.

Respectfully,

Adrian Leatherland
CEO
IP-Echelon
Email: copyright@ip-echelon.com
Address: 6715 Hollywood Blvd, Los Angeles, 90028, United States


- ------------- Infringement Details ----------------------------------
Title:        Banshee
Timestamp:    2015-02-12T13 :27: 48Z
IP Address:   216.169.130.61
Port:         57729
Type:         BitTorrent
Torrent Hash: 1696b82e875abbdb4dfeee7309ad4c6de6c0e160
Filename:     Banshee.S03E05.HDTV.x264-KILLERS[ettv]
Filesize:     321 MB
- ---------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## harrybarracuda

I would write back and tell them to shove it up their arse.

----------


## Necron99

Not surer what is worse, getting pinged in general, or getting pinged for downloading Banshee....

It's a bit like getting caught in the eighties selling bootleg episodes of Dukes of Hazzard on video cassettes.

----------


## boloa

> I would write back and tell them to shove it up their arse.



using Zenmate  :Smile:

----------


## blue

get a seedbox ,  you  instruct it to download and save the torrent file  at its fast server ,then you direct download it from there  to your computer as a non .torrent file via https or something  which stops the snooping .

----------


## Jesus Jones

> I would write back and tell them to shove it up their arse.



Actually, I did!

----------


## Perota

_March 4, 2015_ : Due to technical problems the popular TV-torrent  site EZTV has been unreachable for the greater part of the day. While  there's currently no ETA for when the site will return, the group's  torrents are still spreading through other sites.


TorrentFreak contacted EZTV for additional information. The team is  aware of the issues and well update this article when we receive more  details.


The outage doesnt mean that there are no new releases coming out, however. 
 As always, the leading TV-torrent distribution group continues to  post torrents on KickassTorrents, The Pirate Bay and other sites. 


In addition, reverse proxies such as EZTV-proxy.net are also working fine. 

*Update:* The site has been up and down intermittently over the past few hours.


EZTV Suffers Extended Downtime (Updated) | TorrentFreak

----------


## palexxxx

EZTV back up again.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Kickass has everything,and hasn't been down at all in all of this flurry with PB and others...just saying.

----------


## Perota

Kickass.to moved to KickassTorrents.im but is now down :-(
EZTV under maintenance but can be found at the PirateBay https://thepiratebay.se/user/eztv/

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Just saw Kickass was down. Hope it's temporary.

----------


## Topper

kickass.to works for me...

eztv.ch is doing maintenance....

----------


## Davis Knowlton

YTS/YIFI torrent movie site has also been down for about ten days.

kickass.to just redirects to kickass.im which is down.

----------


## boloa

http://kickass.to   works for me two ...  :Smile:

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Just hit your link...kicked me to .im, which is down. I'm in the Phils, if that makes a difference,,,,

----------


## boloa

> Just hit your link...kicked me to .im, which is down. I'm in the Phils, if that makes a difference,,,,


Must do....try one of these links    https://proxyof.com/kickasstorrents-proxy-unblock/

----------


## misskit

DK. Go in this door to get to YTS 

https://yts.to/browse-movies


Get in KickAss here

https://kickass.to/browse/

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^Cheers...worked.

^^Cheers. Worked as well.

----------


## armstrong

this still works for me for yify   https://www.yify-torrent.org/

----------


## Necron99

kat.ph always takes me to the working mirror.

----------


## Sumbitch

I been using thepiratebay.se all week, downloading movies and audio. Anybody like that one?

----------


## klong toey

kickass works for me downloaded a cracked version of pinball fantasies  hd 1 hour ago.
Used chrome with zenmate http://kickass.hid.im/pinball-fantas...t10279406.html

----------


## Sumbitch

I need to change the fuckin' file size of a picture to 1024 kb so I can upload it to my gallery. How hard can that be with ACD Pro? but I can't get it done. I'm one of the brighter stars in the galaxy, at that.

----------

